# 2012 USACi Japan Finals



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I had the very fortunate opportunity to judge the 1st ever USACi Japan Finals last weekend. It was very last minute but it was easily the most fun event I have ever been apart of in my decade plus competition career.

In their 1st Finals, they had over 60 SQ cars with 20 or so cars in the INTRO class which is the lowest possible class meant for rookies, new comers,novice etc...

I judged Super Modified + and Intro. so their highest class which was 2 seat and Intro.

There were 18 Street Beat SPL cars, basically SPL using music. SPL is *not* popular in Japan. It is a country firmly rooted in sound quality.

USACi Japan's director and President were amazing hosts and this event will be one I remember for a very long time and tops any show I have been to in the US. It will be hard to top what they did this year for their 1st finals.


As far as how cars sounded. the ones I heard were all tonally very good. The best cars were tonally as good and some better than any car in the US I have heard and or judged.
BUT....they have different views of technical presentation.
Majority of cars are set up to image specifically for the driver seat listener. so they put the center image directly in front of the driver. 
It makes for a VERY asymmetrical sound stage with a giant gaping hole around the center console.
Its more of a cultural difference, than a lack of understanding rules.
Pioneer is still very huge in Japan. They run a very large series of shows and that is how Pioneer wants cars to stage. From what I heard, they are slowly evolving to putting center directly between 2 points, but its a slow transition.
Tonally tho, the cars I heard were all very nice with the worst car being better than many of the average cars in the US.
maybe some of this would change if they focused on some technical aspects and had to make trade offs for both--I dunno, I will hopefully get to judge again and hear the changes.

Install wise--nothing has really changed since my last visit a decade ago--the pride and attention to detail in Japanese vehicles is second to none.
Majority are all show cars. they are all driven, none trailered. Im not even sure how anyone could trailer a car in Japan, if you've ever driven there--Im not sure how a truck could drive pulling a car trailer.
But all are really well built and show alot of the owners own personality.
In a society that is still rather rigid, something like car audio is a great way to show self expression.

Equipment wise it was hard not to find a car without a Pioneer source.
Pioneer ODR is still hue in Japan. its what all the "Top" competitors use.
There were a few Alpine F1. and several Mitsubishi new Diatone processors. and a few assorted other Head units--but it became a little game between judges to find cars that didnt have Pioneer as a source.

Amps range from JL to Musee, Arc Audio, PPI, Mosconi etc...Same with speakers. all brands-alot of Pioneer still , but there were a few Hybrid Audio cars, and many other brands
wideband with tweeters is very popular. Its VERY difficult to do kick panels in a RHD vehicle bc the speaker would be right by the gas pedal.

Processor wise, like I said--lots of Pioneer ODR. a few F1. Several Mitsubishi Diatone, a few Bewith, and a couple Bitone. I saw no Mosconi 6to8, Alpine H700/01, no Zapco DSP (or even amps), NO Arc PS8, No Rockford 360 anything and I dont recall any Alpine H800 either.

I also had the very fortunate experience of meeting Niro Nakamichi. He had a vehicle there with all his new product that will be coming out next spring. all new all Digital Amps. new speakers etc...
It was a great honor to be able to listen and give him feedback on the sound. It was the most fun vehicle I heard all weekend.


one key thing is that in Japan--Manufacturers still support car audio competition. manufacturers and dealers are a huge part of competition. 

blah blah blah blah
Pics below

Mie Prefecture Convention Center in Mie Tsu City









Main entrance-Kicker Demo vehicles and Booths on Left








































































He integrated a tablet in his dash--I didnt even notice it--he was very proud of it and wanted to make sure I got a picture of it


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Competitor show floor area









Close up of some really cool stitching



























PPI Demo Vehicle


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MUSEE---Eat your heart out Americans!!




























this is actually one of the best cars I judged. Tonally it was amazing. Install wise its really off the hook as well.























































*VERY COOL VIDEOS OF THE CAR Show Display*








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a Girls car, she did alot of the work herself





































Another Girl's vehicle. I think she got 3rd in Intro









attention to detail and cool airbrushing









swarovski crystals for eyes









jewels for HVAC knobs. There was alot more girly details personalization in the vehicle I didnt get pics of









another car in Intro Class


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool airbrushing on another Intro Vehicle--this was his work car--he came straight from work









Vehicle that had all new Niro Nakamichi Product


















front Stage









10" rear mounted midbass









21" sub ported to 30hz









This White van had one of THE best installs ever. "Junior" worked in the US with Chris Yato before 9/11


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

View of all the Intro Cars outside



























Inside view from Stage



















setting up for awards









Top 5 in Intro class









modified class


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

*Opening Ceremonies...we were a little caught off guard with this....*















































THE KCG LIVES!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

More Opening Ceremony
















This was one of the coolest parts of the opening ceremony. they introduced every competitor w a bit of background on each and they each came up on stage. I had to cut video short to get back to judging


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

lol. Pic-opalypse.

What a cool thing to get to do. Those installs look really good so far. How did the mid under the dash/steering column sound?

PM me if you need to add pics or change a post after 24 hours.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

photogeddon?

Thanks for sharing : )


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

all the winners look pissed. lol. not so smiley


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

darrenforeal said:


> all the winners look pissed. lol. not so smiley


They were not used to show lasting this long---we finished trophies by 5:30pm:laugh:

So for them it was a very long day, if they ever came to a show in the US< theyd probably quit..lol


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome.

I'll trade them some SPL for some SQ over here.


----------



## boosted2.7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats awesome! I have been looking for any kind of competitions or shows, meets anything, but can't really seem to find much over here. Looks like it was a good time.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic, maybe because you judged "intro" which has no processor and "supermod" which is 2 seat that is why the center image was in front of the driver?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Diatone processor is a 2 way XO?


----------



## neal00 (Feb 8, 2011)

Diatone DA-PX1 specs

Google Translate


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Mic, maybe because you judged "intro" which has no processor and "supermod" which is 2 seat that is why the center image was in front of the driver?



No its a cultural thing. I talked to a few people about it and talked to the other judge who did the other classes and he had the same thing.
when talking with some other I found out that Pioneer runs a huge series of event, which most compete in as well and that is how they want the stage set up. Its something that is slowly evolving but their current belief is to set up the stage so the primary listener is dead center and not centering between 2 points.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> The Diatone processor is a 2 way XO?


2way but its very weird how it works based on the explanation I got. it has like 5 inputs, 2 toslink, coax and rca.
full range out and subwoofer out.
If you use the accompanying "passive" network--somehow it allows you to still adjust frequency and individual time alignment for reach driver.
Which has always been an issue with other processors when using a passive, you couldnt adjust individual time alignment---somehow this piece allows you to do that.
adjustments made thru pc
for only $8000--you can let me know how it works

Bewith has a few 3 way processors as well.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Well the Bewith isn't much cheaper...lol. I priced those last year.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mic, was it weird judging from the right seat?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> No its a cultural thing. I talked to a few people about it and talked to the other judge who did the other classes and he had the same thing.
> when talking with some other I found out that Pioneer runs a huge series of event, which most compete in as well and that is how they want the stage set up. Its something that is slowly evolving but their current belief is to set up the stage so the primary listener is dead center and not centering between 2 points.


Thanks!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Mic, was it weird judging from the right seat?


Initially It was something that I thought would be very weird and would take getting used to, but I was very surprised how not different it was.
Left is still left, right is still right. center should still be between the 2

what was different was I did 4 cars in a row that were all RHD then did a Dodge Magnum...:laugh:
then back to RHD's

The other "weird" thing was having to reach across with my left hand to the other side of the console to adjust volume etc...
Normally in a LHD, you dont reach far to adjust volume etc...but most head units have the volume on the left hand side...so being on the right side required going a slightly farther distance.
So it was just a different experience.


Actually the hardest thing to get used to is crossing the street. All of us did the same thing--we would walk out in the street looking the wrong way for traffic


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would probably walk into traffic from checking out the ladies.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Mic , I am glad you had a lot of fun , I knew you would enjoy it . The people in Japan are great and very respectful .I wish I would have made it , but hopefully next time .


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The black car with the rockford stuff was off the hook install wise. No surprise rf is still hot there. I sure do miss being able to get Japanese car audio magazines. And I can't find Japanese car audio forums to look at.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow... just wow. Cool pics.

Also...



Mic10is said:


>



Is that air freshener what I think it is? :laugh:


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, just wow. I really liked the install with the Focal amps, nice stuff. Going to Japan must be an experience of a lifetime. I'm jealous.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like a bad ass trip mic


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

secretsquirl said:


> Looks like a bad ass trip mic


Thanks Secret Squirl


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

More pics of the 4runner?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome Mic! Glad you went...gave them a great solid judge to get a foot hold over there.


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

Man, I need to make it to some shows next season. I've been going through audio withdrawal over here.


----------

